# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Southeast Asian Biotope

## Dean

I'd started on a journal for a Southeast Asian Biotope but since I've upgraded the tank from 4g to 10g, I'll start all over again in this thread and make it more organized.

Basically, I'll start with the plan for this biotope tank. 

*=== Southeast Asian Biotope ===*

Much of Southeast Asia is rainforest and the location for a number of large rivers. This biotope aquarium simulates a smaller tributary.

*ECOSYSTEMS:* 

Amudar'ya, Chao Praya River, Irrawaddy, Mekong River, Salween 

*WATER:*

pH 6.0-6.5, 2-8 dH, 79-84 F (26-29 C) 

*TANK:* 

The tank should be thickly planted with plenty of hiding places among wood and plants. Use fine gravel or sand as a substrate.

*PLANTS TO CONSIDER:*

- Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)
- Windelov Fern (Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov')
- Crypt wendtii (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
- Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis)
- Java Moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri)
- Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula)

*FISH TO CONSIDER:*

- Dwarf Rasboras (Boraras maculatus)
- Asian Stone Catfish (Hara jerdoni)
- Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)
- Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia)
- Harlequin Rasboras (Rasbora heteromorpha)
- Zebra Danios (Danio rerio)
- Tiger Barbs (Puntius anchisporus)
- Kuhli Loach (Pangio kuhlii)
- Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus bicirrhis)
- Dwarf Loach (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki)

It look extensive for a 10g tank but I'll probably choose 3 or 4 species from the list above.

*Tank*



*Dimension:* 17in x 11in x 11in (44cm x 28cm x 28cm)

*Filtration:* Atman HF-0400 (450l/h; 118gph)

*Light:* 13W PL light

*Fertilizer:* JBL Complete Fertilizer and Sechem Flourish Excel

I'll be using fine sand for the substrate and I'd picked Sudo Bottom Sand. 

Sudo Bottom Sand (5kg)


JBL Fertilizer


The process

I'd research about the Sudo Bottom Sand and it claimed to have pre-washed and instant use. Nevertheless, I still think it is safer to wash again anyway. After washing, I let it dry as I decommission the 4g tank.

Before I put in the sand to the tank, I add 2 tablets of JBL fertilizer. Then I transfer the sand into the tank and spread them evenly throughout the bottom tank.



Next, I arrange the plants, driftwood and small rocks.

Front view


Top view


The picture isn't in the final scape as I'm yet to purchase the java fern and crypts. I'm also planning to add more driftwood and bigger rocks for the hardscape. I'll remove the Anubias nana once I got the crypts.

Added the water. Turn on the filter.

Front view


Side view

----------


## lucasjiang

looking good, i would say a school of glass catfish swimming among the greenery would look good and would look different from the normal schooling fish. Regarding hara jerdoni, it is not from south east asia, it is from india, and it prefers cooler waters.

----------


## Dean

Thanks for the correction lucasjiang. I must have mistaken their name.  :Laughing:

----------


## Dean

I wasn't satisfied with the scape and I did re-scape the whole thing. I added java fern and windelov fern as well as remove the anubias nana.

I've checked the water parameters. 
pH 6.6
ammonia <0.02ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 10
temperature 79F/26C

The filter and filter medias have been up and running in the previous 4g tank for nearly 1 month and I believe it's safe to put fish without the 'fishless cycling process'. So I added 4 spotted dwarf rasboras to the tank. :biggrin: 

Pictures!

----------


## Apistoinka

Try to add some bogwood... Maybe it will look more natural...

----------


## Dean

There will be another major re-scape I suppose. I bought a bogwood and a crypt sp. yesterday. The bogwood is currently in a bucket full of water with a few pebbles to anchor the bogwood down. Hopefully this would take few days and I'll get a re-scape done soon.

----------


## Apistoinka

Maybe you can tie some moss and nana on the bogwood and it will look more natural...

----------


## Dean

I would consider moss but not nana. I'd removed anubias nana from the tank as it's West Africa native, not SE Asia.

----------


## Dean

Today I made another rescape. Added the bogwood. I tied a pebble to the bogwood to make it sink. The driftwood also supporting the bogwood to make it balance.

Water parameters were taken after the rescape and water change.

pH: 6.6 
Ammonia: <0.02ppm
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5
Temperature: 26C (78F)

Here are the pictures taken 1 day after the rescaping work.

----------


## rainboy

Nice. More plants to provide hiding places for the fish would be good.

----------


## solidvenom

it look very nice.

----------

